# mdadm -> DeviceDisappeared

## Gucky_der_Mausbiber

Nabend,

so, nun zu meinem Fehler(?) Nummer 2 .... und zwar fahre ich mein PC mit 2 x SATA Festplatten ein Raid 0 Verbund. Ja, manche werden sagen das bringt doch kaum Geschwindigkeitsvorteile, aber ich lasse es so weil ich jedes bißchen rauskitzeln will  :Wink: 

Okay, im Betrieb merke ich auch keinerlei Fehler, funktioniert alles wie gewünscht. Allerdings erscheint beim hochfahren immer folgender Eintrag in meiner "messages" 

```
Feb  6 18:29:15 angler mdadm: DeviceDisappeared event detected on md device /dev/md1, component device Wrong-Level

Feb  6 18:29:15 angler mdadm: DeviceDisappeared event detected on md device /dev/md0, component device Wrong-Level
```

Und ja, das macht mir jetzt schon Angst. 

Deshalb wollte ich euch mal fragen was das bedeutet und vorallem wie ich den Fehler beheben kann?

Ein weiteres Problem habe ich dann beim herunterfahren, da kann mein PC nämlich /dev/md0 nicht herunterfahren, da dort ja das root-Filesystem drauf ist. [/code]

----------

## tamiko

```
man mdadm
```

 sagt mir:

```
DeviceDisappeared

                  An md array which previously was configured appears to no longer be configured. (syslog prior-

                  ity: Critical)

                  If mdadm was told to monitor an array which is RAID0 or Linear, then it will report DeviceDis-

                  appeared with the extra information Wrong-Level.  This is because RAID0 and Linear do not sup-

                  port the device-failed, hot-spare and resync operations which are monitored.

```

Könnte es sein, dass du /etc/init.d/mdadm zum Überwachen des Raids startest und nicht konfiguriert hast? - bzw. kann man mdadm überhaupt zum Überwachen eines Raid0 einsetzen?

Nimm doch lieber ein Raid1. Dann hast du die Fehlermeldung weg *duck*

Im Ernst: Ich habe innerhalb eines Monats 2 Festplatten verloren. Ich war heilfroh ein Raid1-Verbund gehabt (bzw. mittlerweile wieder haben   :Very Happy:  ) zu haben. Die zweite Platte machte leider ein nicht gesichertes System platt   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

